# Problems with SD card being read in my panasonic DMC-ZS7 LUMIX digital camera



## LaraM (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi, I have a panasonic DMC-ZS7 LUMIX digital camera. I have been using the same two SD cards in it for a few months now. But the other day after transfering my pictures from my camera to my computer, I took out my SD card to replace it with my other one. But now everytime I put in my SD card it says 'insert SD card again'. When it says this I cannot access my cameras menu to attempt to reformat the card. I know the card is formatted in FAT32. Is there anything else I can do to fix this problem, or is there something wrong with my camera rather than my SD cards? 

Thank-you in advance.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Do you access to a card reader? Would help to tell if the problem is with the card.

Did you by chance change the camera setting that allows downloading?

Do you get the same message with both cards?


----------



## LaraM (Jun 11, 2010)

I have checked with a card reader, and my computer can recognize both cards. I have tried 3 different SD cards and I get the same message on my camera with everyone. As far as I know, I have not changed the downloading settings as my camera usually just automatically connects and starts downloading the pictures to my computer. Then I just have to disconnect my camera manually from the computer.


----------

